# Winterhanschuhe und Gescichtsschutz ?



## LTD Team (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.

Nun benötige ich doch ein paar Vorschläge für gute Weinterhandschuhe und einen vernünftigen Gesichtsschutz.

Anfangs wollte ich mir erstmal die günstigen Handschuhe von Gore kaufen, da es aber heisst, wer gönstig kauft, kauft meistens zweimal, dachte ich mir ich investier paar  mehr und kauf mir was vernünftiges.

Einsatzgebiet : Tägliuche Fahrt zur Arberit (ca. 60 min)

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Tifftoff (14. Oktober 2006)

Gesichtsschutz: buff
Handschuhe: Wenn nur Asphalt gefahren wird und die Radkontrolle nicht so wichtig ist, wie im Gelände, zieh ich bei extremer Kälte winddichte Fausthandschuhe an. Ich hab mir bei ebay englische Militärhandschuhe aus Cordura gekauft, superstabil und weil es Fausthandschuhe sind auch sehr warm und recht billig. Genauso gut sind Motarradregenhandschuhe auch aus Cordura. Alles recht billig. Meine Meinung hierzu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (14. Oktober 2006)

am main entlang - oder?

alpina baumwoll sturmhaube für 9  (bei der konsti vis-à-vis vom mc donalds ist ein outdoorgeschäft ohne mtb sparte, dort gekauft) und dicke winterhandschuhe. achte unbedingt drauf, dass der daumenbesatz aus frottee ist.


----------



## LTD Team (14. Oktober 2006)

@x-rossi

ich ändere meine route öfters, damits nicht langweilig wird  Aber im Winter werde ich am Main wohl eher seltener fahren, ist dann doch etwas zu windig und kalt.

Ich werd mal aufm flohmarkt schauen, dort ist immer der eine ami anzutreffen der army klamotten vertickt, vielleicht hat er auch n paar passende handschuhe.


----------



## Jan Itor (14. Oktober 2006)

Buff ist IMO super. Letztes Jahr gab´s bei Tchibo günstig ne Sturmhaube mit Buffunktion. Super Teil bei bis zu -10°.


----------



## mahata2d (14. Oktober 2006)

Sturmhaube...yeah, in Zeiten des boomenden Terrorauflaufs eine gern gesehene Sache  

Aber Handschuhe sind wichtig..suche auch welche...nervt wenn nach 15 Minuten fahren die Finger abbrechen....

Naja, die Klassiker FOX THERMALPAW sind in der Wahl neben den SPECIALIZED SUBZERO oder ROECKL WINDSTOPPER.

Hat wer Erfahrung?


----------



## pirxer (15. Oktober 2006)

Röckel Windstopper haben auch schon bei -15° gute Dienste getan.
Dafür ist die Nase abgefallen, da suche ich auch noch   .


----------



## smohr (15. Oktober 2006)

Beim "Specialized Subzero" hats mir beim Aussenhandschuh zum Teil die
Nähte zwischen den Finger gelöst 
Falls man Drehschaltgriffe ala sram hat, könnte es, wenn man schwitzt zu
Schaltproblemen kommen. Da der Innen - im Aussenhandschuh rutscht 


Stefan
P.S. bei Eingabe "Winterhandschuhe" in Kleiderforum gibst bei den 22 Treffer
ein paar gute Threads dazu... Falls noch nicht benutzt...


----------



## mahata2d (15. Oktober 2006)

Dann sind die Subzero gestrichen.

Tendiere auch mehr zu den Roeckl...die Fox sehen mehr nach Style statt Sinn aus....aber mag täsuchen - kenne sie nur von Fotos


----------



## x-rossi (15. Oktober 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Beim "Specialized Subzero" hats mir beim Aussenhandschuh zum Teil die Nähte zwischen den Finger gelöst


meine waren nach  einem monat straße auch fällig.


----------



## LTD Team (15. Oktober 2006)

kennt jemand nen onlone sop wo man die roeckl windstopper finden kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahata2d (15. Oktober 2006)

roeckl windstopper @ google und du wirst erschlagen mit Shops!

Werd sie mir wohl auch ordern


----------



## FeierFox (15. Oktober 2006)

Beschlägt bei euch nicht die Brille wenn ihr mit so nem Gesichtsschutz fahrt?


----------



## pirxer (15. Oktober 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Beschlägt bei euch nicht die Brille wenn ihr mit so nem Gesichtsschutz fahrt?



... bisher noch nicht probiert sondern lieber die Nase in Eis gelegt; kenne das Problem vom Snowboard, ab einem gewissen Tempo wird die Brille wieder frei - ob und wie gut das auf dem Bike geht, ohne vorher zu crashen?
Ist aber auch ein Problem der Atemtechnik, bewußt durch den Mund durch das Tuch ausatmen verringert das Beschlagen, da der warme Luftstrom nicht neben der Nase unter die Brille gerät, an der er dann gern kondensiert.

Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag?


----------



## smohr (15. Oktober 2006)

Als Gesichtsschutz hab ich den hier.
Ist nicht schlecht ab 0° und weniger(bei schneller Fahrt z.b. Strasse).
Allerdings ist auch hier die Verarbeitung nicht das beste 

Beim Gesichtsschutz sollte der Übergang bei den Nasenflügel gut abgedichtet
sein, damit keine Warme feuchte Luft zur Brille hochsteigt.
Daher ist ein "Buff" oder "Balaclava" nicht optimal.

Ansonsten die Brille mit ein wenig Flüssigseife, Antibeschlag, oder Shampoo
einreiben(Hauchdünn!!)

Stefan


----------



## mahata2d (17. Oktober 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Ansonsten die Brille mit ein wenig Flüssigseife, Antibeschlag, oder Shampoo
> einreiben(Hauchdünn!!)
> 
> Stefan




Ha ha, hauchdünn  ist ja relativ...

Ich seh schon die ersten in Winterberg entgegen kommen die eine Blubberblasenwolke hintersich herziehen oder wild umsich schlagen vor Schaum


----------



## Heinerich (17. Oktober 2006)

pirxer schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Nase abgefallen, da suche ich auch noch   .



Du suchst Deine Nase??   

Sorry, musste einfach sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich benutze (sehr zufrieden):

-Windstopper-Handschuhe von Biemme
-Windstopper Helmmütze von Biemme
-Windstopper Gesichtsschutz von TCM (Tschibo)


----------



## Baxx (17. Oktober 2006)

Eine Alternative zu Faeustlingen sind auch die Pearl Izumi Lobster:







Gibt's auch als 4- und 5-Finger Version. Meine Freundin probiert die 4-Finger Version diesen Winter mal aus. Persoenlich habe ich Gore Extreme, aber nach einiger Zeit werden auch da die Finger kalt (abhaengig davon wie sehr man sie fuer Schalten/Bremsen braucht) - Fingerhandschuhe halt. Wert wuerde ich auch auf Wasserdichtigkeit legen, wichtig damit schmelzender Schnee u.a. nicht bis zur Hand kommt.

Als Gesichtsschutz Buff, das Problem mit dem Brille-Beschlagen habe ich allerdings auch. Bei der Fahrt ist das aber eher weniger relevant.


----------



## smohr (17. Oktober 2006)

Gods Child schrieb:


> Ha ha, hauchdünn  ist ja relativ...
> 
> Ich seh schon die ersten in Winterberg entgegen kommen die eine Blubberblasenwolke hintersich herziehen oder wild umsich schlagen vor Schaum



Jawol!!!  Den Biker haben Schaum auf den Augen.... im Gegensatz zum
allgemeinen Spinner... 

Stefan


----------



## pirxer (22. Oktober 2006)

Heinerich schrieb:


> Du suchst Deine Nase??
> 
> Sorry, musste einfach sein!!



Nun gut, die hab ich mit Mühe wieder montiert - also noch mal glück gehabt  

@smohr: So eine nehme ich beim Snowboarden, leider nur mit mäßigen Erfolg im Bereich Brille - Beschlagen. Da vereisen eher die Löcher vor dem Mund durch den Atem. Auch finde ich die Bewegungsfreiheit des Kopfes beim Drehen eineschränkt


----------



## smohr (22. Oktober 2006)

@prixer
Das der Gesichtsschutz verreist, ist mir auch schon vorgekommen(bei -15°).

Ich hab letzten Winter, leider erst in den letzen kalten Tagen was ausprobiert.
Sturmhaube aus ullfrotte, downhill/Skibrille. Bei der Brille die unteren Löcher
in der Mitte verschliessen, nur die jeweils äussersten frei.
Das hat nicht schlecht funktioniert... wobei der Abstand, Oberkante Brille - 
Helm wichtig ist. Ist er zu klein(0-2cm) zieht die Luft schlecht von unten
nach oben. Ab 3-4cm hat es recht lange ohne zu beschlagen gehalten ca.2h.
Dies aber ohne Pausen!
In der Skibrille, ist der Hautbereich unter der Brille dann Schuld am Beschlagen.

Kommt mir noch die Atmung in den Sinn. Ich atme jeweils "kräftig" nach unten
vorne aus(nicht in die Kleider). Das bringt auch noch was...

Stefan


----------



## Sweetowski (26. Oktober 2006)

Kennt jemand die "Thermo" von Rose und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Scheibenheizer (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab die Face Mask von Icetools, weiß nicht ob der Link funtioniert:
www.powderforce.com
Durch die Atemöffnung an der Nase kann die Brille nicht beschlagen, auf dem Kopf hab ich einen Helm mit Gore (Regen) Kappe drüber, das wird auch Super warm und die Schutzfunktion des Helms wird nicht beeinträchtigt.

Zu den Handschuhen wurde ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Aion (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe die assos facemask
http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=assos facemask&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

die ist supper!

handschuhe habe ich ebenfalls von assos die thermo winter gloves und von röckl winterhandschuhe mit windstopper.ich werde beide mal diesen winter probieren.
im laden unbedingt die handschuge mal mit der handoberfläche  an den mund legen und kräftig blasen,wenn wind durchgeht,kannste sie gleich wieder ins regal zurücklegen.desweiteren habe ich bei meinem letzten handschuh kauf mit verdutzung festgestellt wie sehr die grössen differenzieren... da passt mir einmal 10 kaum bei einer firma,und bei der anderen ist 7.5 schon wieder zu gross....sehr seltsam,die röckl waren am passgenauesten und die machen auch einen sehr guten eindruck....mal schauen!


----------



## LTD Team (2. November 2006)

So ...

Habe mir gestern DIESE HANDSCHUHE HIER gekauft, heute grüh war der erste Praxistest bei -2 Grad.

Der erste Eindruck als ich die Handschuhe im Laden anprobiert habe war sehr gut, sind sehr angenehm zu tragen, sehr gute Verarbeitung und die Hände fühlen sich einfach nur wohl drine.

Bin heute um ca. 7 Uhr ausm Haus, es waren ca -2 Grad und nicht sonderlich windig, die ersten 5km waren sehr angenehm, warme Hände, überhaupt keine Kälte zu spüren, war bis dahin sehr gebeistert ... dann der erste Dämpfer, wie ausm nichts fingen meine Fingerspitzen an zu frieren  zwar nicht vergleichbar mit ganz normalen Winterhandandschuhen aber trotzdem ein sehr unangenehmes Gefühl was man nicht grad lange mitsich tragen möchte, ich muss aber erwähnen das es erst kalt wurde als ich auf offener Strasse rausgekommen bin wo es keinen Windschutz durch die Häuser gab, als ich wieder in Standzentrum reingefahren bin wurde es wieder angenehmer.

Vielleicht habe ich etwas zuviel erwartet, hier werden ja die ganzen Sofshell/Windstopper Produkte so gelobt das ich von vornherein irgendwelche Wunder erwartet habe.

*Fazit :*

In meinen Augen ist es kein geeigneter Handschuh mit dem man längere Touren beschwerdefrei fahren kann, ich werde ihn aber trotzdem behalten weil  die meiste Zeit eh in der Stadt unterwegs bin und ich im Winter eher selten längere Touren unternehmen werde.


----------



## cschra (2. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mit Freude den Meinungsaustausch hier verfolgt und nun 2 Fragen bzgl. der Kopfbedeckung: 

1. Reicht der Original Buff aus oder sollte man auf Polar setzen? Bis zu welchen Temperaturen empfehlt ihr den Original Buff? 
2. Rein optisch und gefallen mir die beiden folgenden Produkte sehr gut:
http://www.powderforce.com/1
http://www.powderforce.com/2

nur wurd auf die beiden hier nicht weiter eingegangen..

Muss morgens ca. 15 Minuten, bei teilweise -20°, zur Arbeit radeln. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Tendiere zu einen von den beiden Buffs oder aber, wegen des meiner Meinung nach guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses, zu der Powderforce Gesichtsmaske mit Halsabschluss. Ich fahre außerdem mit Snowboardbrille (für den fall das ich das in meiner entscheidung berücksichtigen sollte )

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschra (2. November 2006)

.


----------



## smohr (2. November 2006)

@ cschra
Da würd ich doch die "neck mask", also den 1link den vorzug geben.
Die reicht bis unter die jacke/langarmtrikot. Vorallem vorne.
Falls möglich, die beiden probe tragen als vergleich?

Ach ja, falls du sie kaufst, gib bescheid... dann kauf ich mir auch eine

Stefan


----------



## Baxx (2. November 2006)

cschra schrieb:


> Muss morgens ca. 15 Minuten, bei teilweise -20°, zur Arbeit radeln. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Tendiere zu einen von den beiden Buffs oder aber, wegen des meiner Meinung nach guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses, zu der Powderforce Gesichtsmaske mit Halsabschluss. Ich fahre außerdem mit Snowboardbrille (für den fall das ich das in meiner entscheidung berücksichtigen sollte )



Eine recht flexible Variante, über die ich momentan grüble, sind 2 Buff Tücher. Eins für den Kopf, das andere für den Hals - mit der Option, es mit einem Griff während der Fahrt zur Gesichtsmaske hochzuziehen. Momentan habe ich nur ein Buff, werde mir aber wohl ein zweites (eventuell mit Fleeceansatz) für den Kopf besorgen.

Hat das vielleicht schon jemand in der Form ausprobiert?


----------



## pirxer (2. November 2006)

cschra schrieb:


> Muss morgens ca. 15 Minuten, bei teilweise -20°, zur Arbeit radeln. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Tendiere zu einen von den beiden Buffs oder aber, wegen des meiner Meinung nach guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses, zu der Powderforce Gesichtsmaske mit Halsabschluss. Ich fahre außerdem mit Snowboardbrille (für den fall das ich das in meiner entscheidung berücksichtigen sollte )



Der Buff scheint wegen seiner universellen Einsatzmöglichkeit auf jeden Fall in der "Übergangszeit" ein idealer Begleiter, was mir ein Freund auch bestätigen konnte. Er meint, daß die Version ohne Fleece/Windstopper ausreichend ist. In Extremfällen nimmt er auch die Neopren-Gesichtsmaske in Kombi mit Ski-/Snowboardbrille.

  ... aber wo fängt extrem an...  

Seine Freundin ist übrigends mit der entsprechenden und auch viel günstigeren Tschibo-Version unterwegs und dabei genauso glücklich! Siehe auch Beitrag weiter vorn.


----------



## Journeyman (2. November 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich einen shop wo man diese icetools facemask oder ähnliche erwerben kann und auch einen buff.
Denn immer alles hier und mal da bestellen geht mir langsam gegen den Strich.
Also der eierlegende Vollmilchshop?

Und auf was beziehen sich die Größen S, M, L bei solchen Masken bzw. Mützen etc.?

Bei Tschibo find ich nichts, was ihr meint.


----------



## pirxer (2. November 2006)

Ja mit Tschibo ist das immer so eine Sache. Da sind die Dinge immer dann im Angebot, wenn man sie gerade nicht sucht. Die günstigere Version des Buff ist im online-shop wirklich schon länger nicht zu finden. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das sie aber wieder rein kommt - also immer mal wieder schauen.

Die Größenangaben sind oft nicht Nachvonnziebar, am besten, wenn es nicht nur eine Universalgröße gibt, doch den Händler des Vertrauens vor Ort aufsuchen (meiner besorgt mir gerade Arm- und Beinlinge in verschiedenen Größen zum anprobieren, da er selber nichts passendes da hatte). Zu diesem Thema empfehle ich auch den Spotfachmarkt mit einer guten Wintersportabteilung. Oft (leider nicht immer) sind die hervoragend mit diesen Dingen sortiert und man kann anprobieren. Bei Handschuhen wird es schwieriger, da dort oft keine Handflächenpolster (ist halt nur für Biker typisch) zu bekommen sind. Wir in Hannover hatten da mal einen bestens sortierten Röckel-Shop... - Trauer, oder doch nur umgezogen?


----------



## cschra (3. November 2006)

bezüglich tchibo: meint ihr dieses schwarz-hellblaue fleeceteil? 

tendiere ansonsten zu der neck mask und würde die bei bedarf mit nem normalen buff erweitern. wobei ich mir dann widerrum die frage stelle, dass wenn ich den fleece buff von tchibo benutze, ich überhaupt die neckmask brauche. 

wieso ist die welt so komploziert?


----------



## LTD Team (3. November 2006)

Eine Frage zum Buff.

Wie muss ich mir das Tuch eigentlich vorstellen ? ist das ein ganz simples Tuch was umgewickelt wird oder ist auch eine Festziehmöglichkeit vorhanden, auf den Pics erkennt mans leider sehr schlecht.


----------



## Journeyman (3. November 2006)

Elastisches Schlauchtuch


Keiner eine Idee für einen Shop wo man alles für den Winter bekommt?
Buff, Facemask, Handschuhe etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (3. November 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee für einen Shop wo man alles für den Winter bekommt?
> Buff, Facemask, Handschuhe etc.



Am ehesten noch globetrotter.de - da gibt's zumindest vergleichbare Produkte (z.B. HAD statt Buff). Nach ersten Fehlgriffen beim Onlinekauf habe ich Klamotten aber immer erst anprobiert...


----------



## cschra (3. November 2006)

Gibt es diesbezüglich Unterschiede? Auf der Globetrotterseite bekommt das HAD nur 4/5 Sterne, weil es wohl teilweise ausfransen und ausleiern soll. Sind die Buffs qualitativ hochwertiger?


----------



## EmJay (3. November 2006)

Übrigens, wenn ihr mal auf die Bank düst im Winter nicht vergessen, die Sturmhaube auszuziehen. Ich habe da letzten Winter mal nen halben Panikanfall ausgelöst...


----------



## Baxx (5. November 2006)

cschra schrieb:


> Gibt es diesbezüglich Unterschiede? Auf der Globetrotterseite bekommt das HAD nur 4/5 Sterne, weil es wohl teilweise ausfransen und ausleiern soll. Sind die Buffs qualitativ hochwertiger?



Ich habe ein Buff, meine Freundin ein Had. Das Material ist leicht unterschiedlich, die Funktion aber gleich. Ausfransen gibt's bisher nicht. Hängt aber sicher auch davon ab wie man mit dem Ding umgeht.


----------



## eLw00d (5. November 2006)

Hab einfach mal blind den Pearl Izumi Cyclone Gloce gekauft, weil ich bisher immer sehr zufrieden war mit Pearl Izumi Produkten, und wollte euch meine bisherigen Erfahrunge nicht vorenthalten:





Die Verarbeitung ist hervorragend und die Optik einfach traumhaft! 
 Der Klettverschluss ist prima und Jacken/Lange trikots halten prima an den "Rippen".
Bisherige Temperaturen 5°C + sind überhaupt kein Problem gewesen. Hält super warm.
Bin ich allerdings gespannt, wenn´s mal unter die 0°C geht...

Größter Kritikpunkt: Viel zu dicke Polster! (für meine Bedürfnisse)
Ich bin im Grunde Handschuhe gewöhnt, die so gut wie keine Polster besitzen und war überrascht, als ich diese fetten Polster sah.
Dachte "Gut, ist mal was anderes, wird schon passen" aber bisher behindern mich die Polster schon sehr. Manche Griffhaltungen rufen damit schon nach 1-2 km Krämpfe in divesen Findern (hauptsächlich Daumen) hervor. Andere Haltungen lassen sich hingegen auch etwas länger aushalten.
( Gilt sowohl für MTB als auch für RR)
Die Polster schränken ungemein ein und ich bereue den Kauf.

Am nächsten WE werde ich die Handschuhe dann hoffentlich mal auf einer längeren Tour testen können und dann sehen, ob ich mir ein weiteres Paar handschuhe kaufen muss.


----------



## cschra (5. November 2006)

ich bin in der letzten woche in einer tchibo filiale gewesen, um mir den fleece buff zuzulegen. in der kommenden woche wird es bei tchibo deko, danach winterkleidung für kinder, und in der darauf folgenden woche wieder herren winterausrüstung!

habe mich erstmal dazu entschlossen, mir die tage den buff zu kaufen und dann abzuwarten, was tchibo an masken, socken und handschuhen anbieten wird. vom preis/leistungsverhältnis bestimmt unschlagbar günstig.

für alle die noch was günstiges für drunter suchen, gibt es ab dem 8. November im aldi nord eine softshell jacke für 19,99 und ein longsleeve laufshirt für 12,99!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. November 2006)

hab mir shimano handshuhe gekauft für 40 euro super. sind schön gepolstert wasserabweisend und winddicht. haben heute einen sehr guten eindruck gemacht. beim test im waschbecken hat sich rausgestellt die nähte sind nicht abgedichtet deshalb nur wasserabweisend ^^


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. November 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hab mir shimano handshuhe gekauft für 40 euro super. sind schön gepolstert wasserabweisend und winddicht. haben heute einen sehr guten eindruck gemacht. beim test im waschbecken hat sich rausgestellt die nähte sind nicht abgedichtet deshalb nur wasserabweisend ^^



Also ich teste sowas nur in freier Wildbahn, in ein Waschbecken passt mein Bike nicht ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (5. November 2006)

naja ... haste anscheinend nicht kapiert.. ne?
ich hab getestet ob das material oder nur die nähte wasser durchlassen. wenn  es nur die nähte sind ist nähmlich die gefahr auf nasse hände gering


----------



## horstj (5. November 2006)

wie hast du für den Test das Waschbecken auf 0 Grad kühlen können? Habt Ihr eine Fleischerei?


m.E. muß man unter 5 Grad beim MTB fahren immer mit zusätzlicher Wäsche reagieren. Es gibt kaum Klamotten, die Auf- und Abfahrt mitmachen.
Bsp. Spezialized/Fox usw. Langfingerhandschuhe ohne Windschutz/Fleece sind zum Auffahren optimal - alles andere viel zu warm. Aber nassgeschwitzt beim Abfahren eisig -> 2. Paar Fleece Handschuhe im Rucksack und es wird mollig. Dazu 2. Aldi-Hemd, 2. Aldi-Mütze.


----------



## eLw00d (5. November 2006)

Was soll denn das dumme Gespamme hier? Er hat seine Handschuhe mal eben auf Dichtigkeit getestet.
Hört doch auf hier so nem Mist zu posten wenn´s euch nicht gefällt.

Bei normalen Schauern sollten die Handschuhe ja einigermaßen dicht halten, trotz der undichten Nähte, oder? Mehr braucht man ja eh nicht.


----------



## horstj (5. November 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Was soll denn das dumme Gespamme hier? Er hat seine Handschuhe mal eben auf Dichtigkeit getestet.
> Hört doch auf hier so nem Mist zu posten wenn´s euch nicht gefällt.
> 
> Bei normalen Schauern sollten die Handschuhe ja einigermaßen dicht halten, trotz der undichten Nähte, oder? Mehr braucht man ja eh nicht.



du blickst es ja echt keinen meter, schlecht fürs mtb - es geht um wasserabweisung - nicht ganz dicht -  man ey also sowas echt

topic: wenn es echt kalt ist ist m.E. ein buff gegenüber einer gesichtsmaske deutlich im Nachteil. Nicht so dicht /warm und zupfen muß man auch oft irgendwo dran.


----------



## Baxx (6. November 2006)

horstj schrieb:


> topic: wenn es echt kalt ist ist m.E. ein buff gegenüber einer gesichtsmaske deutlich im Nachteil. Nicht so dicht /warm und zupfen muß man auch oft irgendwo dran.



Ja, da darf man halt kein Weichei sein  .


----------



## Michel73 (27. Dezember 2006)

Die FOx Thermalpaw sehen gut aus, und sind auch MX spezifisch - und dann müssen die doch warm sein, oder?


----------



## Editor (27. Dezember 2006)

Hey!

... ich ziehe einfach meinen Schal bis zur Nase hoch. Wenn's schneit, windet oder regnet setzt man noch 'ne Sonnenbrille auf. Ich würde niemals 40 für einen Gesichtsschutz ausgeben - ist doch albern. 

Also bei Handschuhen ist es wichtig, dass sie genau passen. Sind sie zu groß, dann kann das Material nicht wirklich Wärme "konservieren" & sind sie zu eng, dann hat man bereits nach 5 Minuten fürchterlich schmerzende Finger. Ich habe welche von Scott (http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=8280) aus Neopren die eigentlich für's Motorrad geeignet sind - umso besser also für Radler. Bin damit absolut zufrieden. Habe sie seit dem letzten Winter & sie mussten außer dem Bike noch dem Schnee widerstehen - selbst wenn die Dinger klitschnass sind halten sie noch warm. Mich haben sie absolut überzeugt. 
Ansonsten hat Fox Racing noch tolle Gloves am Start.

Für's Radeln würde ich persönlich nie Fäustlinge nehmen. Sicherheit & Praxis stehen an erster Stelle. Mir ist es sehr wichtig, dass ich schalten & bremsen kann...  Außerdem sollten Handschuhe auch gut aussehen & das tun die von Scott absolut. Sie sind etwas länger als das Handgelenk & man kann somit perfekt die Jacke darüber ziehen & das Handgelenk bleibt warm & Wind zieht auch nicht in den Ärmel.

Hoffe es konnte ein wenig helfen...
Bis dahin!


----------



## guhl (29. Dezember 2006)

ich hab mich mal beim motorrad-discount (louis, polo, ...) umgeschaut. die haben was sturmhauben etc. betrifft gute angebote. auch hab ich da handschuhe fÃ¼r 15â¬ erstanden, die bis jetzt n guten eindruck machen. wirklich kalt wars aber ja noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (29. Dezember 2006)

was kosten denn die scott neoprene?


----------



## hubihead (11. Januar 2007)

was haltet ihr von der Pearl Izumi Microsensor Facemask? 19,95â¬ kostet die.


----------



## Robby78 (11. Januar 2007)

Habe beim Tchibo eine Ã¤hnliche fÃ¼r 4,99â¬ im Dezember bekommen, brauchte sie aber bis jetzt noch nicht:
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start;sid=0euEYb5uwIeFovvIsd2OBb3n3FIkkbmB9pQ=?ProductID=xjkKZAMr2M4AAAEN2vLftdOF&BackTo=Search


----------



## fissenid (12. Januar 2007)

HalL!O

ich habe auch seit 2 Jahren die "Maske" von Tchibo. Anfangs ist die Brille immer beschlagen, aber habe dann mit der "Gürtellochzange" abhilfe geschaffen. Habe einfach die Anzahl der Löcher verdoppelt und nun kein Problem mehr.... auch beim Boarden nicht!

In Sachen Handschuhe habe ich mir den PI Inferno gegönnt. das ist der mit dem 4 Finger System. Leider konnte ich ihn bei den Sommertemperaturen noch nicht testen. Fahre noch mit deinem dünnen Langfingerhandschuh...

bis danN!


----------



## Tweety74 (14. Januar 2007)

Auch mal ne Frage. Wird ja ständig und immer wieder davon gesprochen, für den Winter Handschuhe mit Gore Windstopper zu nehmen. Wenn ich mir jetzt z.B. mal Roeckl anschaue, da gibts ja die 3103-572, 583, 585 mit Windstopper. 
Taugen die dann alle für den Winter? Preislich ist ja zwischen ca. 35 - 50,- alles drin. 
Wiederum die sehr gut bewerteten 3103-586 haben keine Windstopper drin....


----------



## waldfrucht (17. Januar 2007)

Hab auch so eine ähnliche Maske wie von Tchibo.
Wegen beschlagen und schlecht Luft bekommen ziehe ich diese aber immer runter so das der "Nasenhügel" über dem Mund liegt. Heist ich bekomme die kalte Luft nicht direkt in den Mund hab aber auch keine Probleme beim Atmen bzw. beschlagen.


----------



## guhl (17. Januar 2007)

mal ne grundsätzliche frage...

WO in D isses schon SO kalt, dass man n gesichtsschutz braucht?


----------



## fissenid (17. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> mal ne grundsätzliche frage...
> 
> WO in D isses schon SO kalt, dass man n gesichtsschutz braucht?



Momentan ??? Nirgends....  

Ich muss sagen, gedacht war das gute Stück bei mir zum Boarden, aber bei Temperaturen knapp unter Null Grad auch beim Biken klasse


----------



## guhl (17. Januar 2007)

auf der piste fahr ich  entweder mit helm und schal oder untern den helm noch ne windstopper-sturmhaube. die dinger sind klasse, keine probleme mehr mit beschlagenen brillen o.ä.

beim biken... hmm bisher gings ohne irgendwelche häubchen oder masken. mal sehn was noch so kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirxer (17. Januar 2007)

... hauptsache es wird langsam mal Winter, den Dauerschlamm habe ich langsam satt ...

Tip, den mir ein Segler kurzhin für empfindliche Nasen gegeben hat: Pflaster verwenden, lassen sich farblich meist tarnen und wenn der Rest des Gesichts es aushält ...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen,

Als Winterhandschuhe habe ich Chiba Handschuhe mit Windstopper und Geleinlage, die halten auch gut ein paar Stürze ab und sind relativ warm bei -5 Grad.

Unterm Uvex Supersonic trage ich eine Pearl Izumi Microsensor Scull Cap und 
als Atemschutz eine Atemmaske von TCM (von Tschibo), die ich aber je nach Gebiet (Wald, offnes Gelände, Wohngebiet) in die Satteltasche stecken kann.


----------



## trialsrookie (18. Januar 2007)

Tweety74 schrieb:


> Auch mal ne Frage. Wird ja ständig und immer wieder davon gesprochen, für den Winter Handschuhe mit Gore Windstopper zu nehmen. Wenn ich mir jetzt z.B. mal Roeckl anschaue, da gibts ja die 3103-572, 583, 585 mit Windstopper.
> Taugen die dann alle für den Winter? Preislich ist ja zwischen ca. 35 - 50,- alles drin.
> Wiederum die sehr gut bewerteten 3103-586 haben keine Windstopper drin....


Gute Frage... ich hab letztens Handschuhe probiert u. da waren viele Windstopper-Vertreter dabei. 50+ waren mir aber eindeutig zu viel Kohle für die Dinger, vor allem habe ich keine für die Eiszeit gesucht sondern "nur" welche für die Übergangszeit. Die billigsten haben glaub ich 45 gekostet, ich hab jetzt welche um 30 ohne WS gekauft. Meine alten waren auch ohne WS und haben ihren Dienst brav erfüllt... (noch dazu 10 Jahre lang )


----------



## Kettenschoner (18. Januar 2007)

Ich habe unlÃ¤ngst Winterhandschuhe von "Pro" (Paul Lange/Shimano) gekauft. Die Handschuhe sind wind- und wasserdicht (allerdings noch nicht bei extremen Bedingungen getestet) und ordentlich warm. FÃ¼r den Preis von 30 â¬ finde ich diese Handschuhe sehr gut.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Januar 2007)

Baxx schrieb:


> Eine Alternative zu Faeustlingen sind auch die Pearl Izumi Lobster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lobster 2-Finger hab ich auch, sind meines erachtens sensationell warm. Selbst 4h bei -4 Grad waren kein Problem, auch 1h bei -10Grad hab ich mit schönen warmen Händen überstanden. Buff fürs Gesicht ist auch meine Standardwahl, nur wenns unter -10Grad geht nehm ich den Neopren oder Fleace-Gesichtsschutz (Maske) denns fürs Skifahren oder Boarden gibt, im Normalfall ist mir der viel zu warm und ich schwitze darunter...


----------



## pirxer (30. Januar 2007)

Hat einer eigentlich mal die Maße von einem originalen Buff? Habe am WE einen in der Hand gehabt und dann doch nicht gekauft (war mir zu viel Farbe). Kann doch nicht so schwer sein so etwas nach zu nähen. Ist doch nur (?) ein Schlauch mit Elastangewebe, ggf. noch mit etwas "Funktion".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Januar 2007)

pirxer schrieb:


> Hat einer eigentlich mal die Maße von einem originalen Buff? Habe am WE einen in der Hand gehabt und dann doch nicht gekauft (war mir zu viel Farbe). Kann doch nicht so schwer sein so etwas nach zu nähen. Ist doch nur (?) ein Schlauch mit Elastangewebe, ggf. noch mit etwas "Funktion".



Klar, letztendlich entscheidet nur die Stoffqualität und natürlich muss es dehnbar sein, ansonsten dürfte das für jemanden der nähen kann (Elastiknaht!) kein Problem sein, eine normale Naht wird aber vmtl. auf Dauer nicht halten und reißen, das hat meine Mutter schon mal mit Bike-Hosen versucht (also die zu flicken)    
Die Masse sind 47cm lang und 23cm breit (allerdings als Schlauch, d.h. vom Stoff her natürlich doppelt so breit)


----------



## pirxer (30. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Angaben  .
Das mit der Naht ist kein Problem.
Overlock-Maschinen sei dank...


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Januar 2007)

pirxer schrieb:


> Danke für die Angaben  .
> Das mit der Naht ist kein Problem.
> Overlock-Maschinen sei dank...



Wers kann!!! Und das nötige Equipment hat, der hats halt gut. Meine Freundin hälts eher mit der Dreh- oder Fräsmaschine als mit der Nähmschine. Hat aber auch so seine Vorteile, gibts schöne Spezialteile fürs Bike  
Dafür muss ich halt das Buff kaufen...


----------



## pirxer (30. Januar 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hälts eher mit der Dreh- oder Fräsmaschine als mit der Nähmschine. Hat aber auch so seine Vorteile, gibts schöne Spezialteile fürs Bike


So eine Freundin haette ich auch gern.

Naehen muss ich schon selber, aber erst einmal Material besorgen.
Wenn das nicht mal teurer ist, als den dann doch zu kaufen  .
Info kommt....


----------



## cluso (30. Januar 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Die Lobster 2-Finger hab ich auch, sind meines erachtens sensationell warm. Selbst 4h bei -4 Grad waren kein Problem, auch 1h bei -10Grad hab ich mit schönen warmen Händen überstanden. Buff fürs Gesicht ist auch meine Standardwahl, nur wenns unter -10Grad geht nehm ich den Neopren oder Fleace-Gesichtsschutz (Maske) denns fürs Skifahren oder Boarden gibt, im Normalfall ist mir der viel zu warm und ich schwitze darunter...



Danke für deine Einschätzung.

Werde ich mir die mal genauer anschauen.

Bis ~0°C kann ich die Assos Thermax empfehlen. Sind auch ziemlich dünn was dem Schalten entgegenkommt. Bei geringeren Temperaturen wird es mit den Handschuhen schnell sehr "zäh".

Gesichtsmaske? Billige Motorradmasken von Luis verrichten bei mir bis ca. -8°C  -10°C treue Dienste.

Hab auch schon Knaben bei 0°C mit Neoprengesichtmaske fahren sehen. Ich würde da röchelnd vom Rad fallen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Januar 2007)

pirxer schrieb:


> So eine Freundin haette ich auch gern.
> 
> Naehen muss ich schon selber, aber erst einmal Material besorgen.
> Wenn das nicht mal teurer ist, als den dann doch zu kaufen  .
> Info kommt....



Tja, das hat mir schon ab und an genützt! Hatte mal ne Acros Doppelbrückengabel, da hat sie mir einen Adapter fürs SKS Schutzblech gemacht und jetzt am Scale die Gegenhalter für die Züge, da ich sie nicht durchgehend verlegen wollte (bei Nokon ja echt Blödsinn). Und ne Maßgeschneiderte Reduzierhülse aus Materialschonendem Hartplastik hab ich auch, das geht dann weder auf den Rahmen noch auf die Stütze.

Tja, das mit dem Material ist so ne Sache, keine Ahnung wo man den Stoff herbekommt...


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Januar 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung.
> 
> Werde ich mir die mal genauer anschauen.
> 
> ...



Mensch so eine Motorradmaske muss ich auch noch irgendwo haben, mal sehen ob die taugt, oder ob sie vom Stoff her Schrott ist, aber einen Versuch ist das wert. Ja, also bis -2 Grad oder so hab ich auch noch dünnere Fingerhandschuhe (Chiba waterproof)  an, vor allem wenn ich nicht so lange fahre, sie sind doch griffiger. Aber wenns lange geht oder eben sehr kalt ist, dann die Pearl Izumi, und ich war auch schon im Gelände damit, geht schon mit den 2 Fingern, nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Boh so einen hab ich im Herbst auch gesehen, da waren es bestimmt noch 5 Grad! Ich hatte nur kurze Hosen und Beinlinge an, ein Langarmtrikot und ne Weste drüber, alles eher dünn, und der kam mir entgegen mit Thermohose, Thermojacke und die Maske im Gesicht, bin schier vor Lachen vom Rad gefallen. Gut jeder hat da ein anderes Empfinden, aber die Gesichtsmaske bei Plusgraden???


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2007)

Editor schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> (...) Ich habe welche von Scott (http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=8280) aus Neopren die eigentlich für's Motorrad geeignet sind - umso besser also für Radler. Bin damit absolut zufrieden.



Und jetzt nochmal die Frage:
Wieviel kosten die Dinger, und wo hast Du sie gekauft? Danke!

LG, FM


----------



## pirxer (2. Juli 2008)

pirxer schrieb:


> Danke für die Angaben  .
> Das mit der Naht ist kein Problem.
> Overlock-Maschinen sei dank...



Es gibt Microfaserschlauch, da hat sich das mit der Naht erledigt und die Materilafrage auch. Als Meterware eigentlich (!) überall zu beziehen..., nur immer dann nicht, wenn ich unterwegs bin! 
Sonderangebot eines buff für 10,-  abgegriffen und zufrieden. Ideal für verschiedenste Anwendungen


----------

